# New project



## Mevans (Jul 20, 2010)

Long time lurker here in Clearwater. I needed something in between my 24" Mako and my kayak, so I brought this home.  I am fixing a few spots on the underside, then I will flip it back over.  Plans include a fore and aft deck, raised to the gunwales, forward tank, livewell, probably a 25 hp Merc.  She is about 14 by 5 1/2. The sawzaw is getting warmed up









/img]








[/img]


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

I like what you have done so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

That hull looks very workable. When your done she should be an awsome looking skiff!! Ima be looking at this one. What kind of hull is that?


----------



## Baily (Mar 29, 2010)

She has nice lines, should make a great ride. Good luck with the build.
Whats the blue and green hull next to it.


----------



## Mevans (Jul 20, 2010)

I am not sure what it is, it has a homebuilt title, but due to the rounded chime near the stern, i would say late 60's early 70's.  Someone before me redid the transom, still needs some fairing work there, I do not think she has seen the outside of the garage I bought her from in decades. The blue green hull next to it is my Wilderness Systems kayak.


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

cool project! I'm in clearwater too, give me a shout if you want me to come by and drink beer while you do the hard work! I have a 13' Kennedy with the 25Merc 2smoke and WOT is scary!


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Mevans (Jul 20, 2010)

Flipped her over, cleaned up some scratches on the bottom, faired and sanded the transom, and put a coat of Brightsides on the bottom, when it dries, I will flip it back over and tear out the rest of the inside of the hull


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

off to a jolly good start id say


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

Good luck! The tool I found most useful for cutting out the old fiberglass on my project was a RotoZip tool that has the 90º head and a diamond tile-cutting blade. Like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## Mevans (Jul 20, 2010)

Got most of the bulkheads in, when I cut out the foremost old bulkhead, the edges bowed out some, so I had to get the come-a-long to hold the sides where I wanted them until the fiberglass tabs cured.  There is a nice lip on the inside of the mold where the chimes are, that will make a nice mounting spot for the floor.  I added two cross supports beam to beam, and I will add some pour foam before putting the floor in.  I finally ran out of supplies in the garage, and had to go buy some pour foam.   I now have 198.00 invested.  I keep getting chased inside by rain.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

This will be a nice skiff! [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

the hull has a lot of similarities to my old Mitchell, which is kind of cool.  Good luck with the "project", should be fun to see the transformation.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Sweet, another build!! I dream of doing one some day and envy those who have the ability/drive to do it....you guys are my heros


----------



## Mevans (Jul 20, 2010)

pour foam around the rear motor well, you can see the rear storage compartment








[/img]


----------



## Mevans (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: New project update 8/12/10*

Glassed the deck in, up front is where the tank and a battery will go, next is the casting deck.  I have not decided on a top hatch or a rear facing hatch in the bulkhead, the rear bulkhead will get a opening facing forward, like seahorse did.








[/img]


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like a really great start. How are you planning to seperate the gas tank and battery? and vent the gas tank?


----------



## Mevans (Jul 20, 2010)

I added another cross brace under what will be the foredeck casting platform.  I added the portable tank and ran the fuel line back to the motor well, and also cut the front access hatch.  Except for some white primer the front is almost ready for the deck.


----------



## Mevans (Jul 20, 2010)

Most of the glass work is done, now working on fairing the corners, etc.   Then I will start to the heavy fairing work on the deck.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Ii don't mean to sound like an ass, but it looks a bit rough. 
What are you using as far as fiberglass goes?


----------



## Mevans (Jul 20, 2010)

No offense taken, It is still very rough, using 8 oz biaxial.


----------



## Mevans (Jul 20, 2010)

Let the  sanding begin...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work!
Looking much better cleaned up!

Can't wait to see it complete.
It has real nice lines!


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

great vision!looks really good, keep it up!way to resurect!


----------

